# FMDC Test Feedback



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

So guys hows ur test ? :!::!:


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

maryyum said:


> So guys hows ur test ? :!::!:


it was good but many questions were out of course.In physics oh damn numerical s:banghead:


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Finally a test not wholly oriented around FSc


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

I agree .. Numericals ...................:speechless: . @medenthusiast 
Yeah Out of scope of our Fsc books  @AbraDabra


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

*Test was not that easy I think merit will be low what you guys think?*

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I got 82.9858%! How about all of you? 

- - - Updated - - -

Overall I mean


----------



## ash.irfan (Aug 6, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> I got 82.9858%! How about all of you?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Overall I mean


Your domicile?? I got 77.9865%


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

I got 65 without preparation


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Punjabi!


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

Me too . Domi mate


----------



## aqeel.ahmed (Oct 22, 2013)

in test 80 mcq are correct but fsc marks are low so my merit is 78


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

aqeel.ahmed said:


> in test 80 mcq are correct but fsc marks are low so my merit is 78


Great .. MAY GOD BLESS U


----------



## aqeel.ahmed (Oct 22, 2013)

no use, i know admission ni hna,, last year b mene dya tha test


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

aqeel.ahmed said:


> no use, i know admission ni hna,, last year b mene dya tha test


dun be Upset ..Always Trust on ALLAH


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

*FMDC*



maryyum said:


> So guys hows ur test ? :!::!:


got 60 in nts and 945 in matric and 918 in f.sc! 
what are my chances?
from punjab??


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

arslan98765 said:


> got 60 in nts and 945 in matric and 918 in f.sc!
> what are my chances?
> from punjab??


 I dun wanna upset you ..But you Cann't .. I got 945 in Matric , 932 in Fsc and 65 in nts So for me ... No chance 
And for you I hope u get it ..


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Any idea when FMDC's lists will be out?


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Any idea when FMDC's lists will be out?


Nope ..


----------



## black witch (Feb 16, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Any idea when FMDC's lists will be out?


wats ur aggregate?

- - - Updated - - -



medenthusiast said:


> it was good but many questions were out of course.In physics oh damn numerical s:banghead:


ur aggregate? which province?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Mines 82.5%  Yours?


----------



## black witch (Feb 16, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Mines 82.5%  Yours?


 ul probbaly get in
mine is 79.8%
i wish merit for punjab goes down this time

- - - Updated - - -

what was ur nts score?

- - - Updated - - -

are you from a levelz


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

allah kare aisa he ho........but mine's agg is 75.35percent:!::!:and there is no chance for me


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

masoma said:


> allah kare aisa he ho........but mine's agg is 75.35percent:!::!:and there is no chance for me


Don't be upset sis .. Always Trust on ALLAH . May be HE Choose for u something better than MBBS .


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

73.32%...


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

arslan98765 said:


> 73.32%...


do n't lose hope....till merit list is not announced.....
jst believe in allah almighty....hope for the best...

- - - Updated - - -

from which province ur's domicile?


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

masoma said:


> do n't lose hope....till merit list is not announced.....
> jst believe in allah almighty....hope for the best...
> punjab...
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


 punjab...


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

arslan98765 said:


> punjab...


ohhh last time for punjab closing merit was 81.05....just wait n see what happens......inshallah ALLAH will choose which is best for all of us:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> Any idea when FMDC's lists will be out?


i heard merit list will be officially announced in first week of december.......let's see what's happens:cool!::cool!::cool!::cool!::cool!::cool!::cool!::cool!:

- - - Updated - - -



aqeel.ahmed said:


> in test 80 mcq are correct but fsc marks are low so my merit is 78


i think u got highest marks in such a confusing tst....hope for the best:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

